# Walmart clearanced trail cams.



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

The local Walmart has the low end trail cams on clearance, moultrie A5 and a wildgame innovations, can't remember the model on the wildgame, both between 50 and 60 bucks, anyone have anything good to say about them? I know you get what you pay for, I have some property where I want to put up a few cams, between now and next season, we have already had one stolen from the property so iam not about to put expensive cams on that particular property.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

bulafisherman said:


> The local Walmart has the low end trail cams on clearance, moultrie A5 and a wildgame innovations, can't remember the model on the wildgame, both between 50 and 60 bucks, anyone have anything good to say about them? I know you get what you pay for, I have some property where I want to put up a few cams, between now and next season, we have already had one stolen from the property so iam not about to put expensive cams on that particular property.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Elevate them, and point them down. if people have to work to get at them, they will usually be safe.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

I have 2 innovations. One is black loads from front. The other is camo and loads from bottom. Both low end prolly what your seeing. Both digital don't know if they sell anything else. I've used the black one for four years and it's now starting to die. Great pics for me slow reaction time though. The best thing I can say is that they do not eat batteries. They both take 4 c. Change the batteries twice a year. During late season and right before Halloween.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Captain Kevin said:


> Elevate them, and point them down. if people have to work to get at them, they will usually be safe.


Have ran into the local kid that that hunts the property, pretty sure he is the problem just can't prove it so I'am trying to establish a cordial relationship with him in hopes of gaining his trust. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

bulafisherman said:


> Have ran into the local kid that that hunts the property, pretty sure he is the problem just can't prove it so I'am trying to establish a cordial relationship with him in hopes of gaining his trust.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Put one cam out for the deer, place another can watching the first in video mode. That's how my neighbor caught the guy stealing his.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mjeberst (Jun 18, 2007)

I have 3 low end Wildgame Innovation cameras. They're better than not having a camera is about all I can say about it. During the summer and early season, when the tree canopy is still on, the shade tricks the camera into thinking it's night time, and so it activates the infrared/flash. So for every visible pic, I get 50 complete white pictures. All 3 of these cameras do it. And they are 2 different models from different years by them. Tried to contact them, no response. I guess you get what you pay for. I have got some great pictures with them. But it always makes me mad when I have to sift through 300 white pictures (all of which probably have 200" deer on them, lol)


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

The Moultrie A5 is a fine camera for what you spend. 5 megapixels, no video, date and time stamp, less than 1.5 sec trigger speed, 25,000 images per set of C cell batteries. Nothing fancy, just a solid camera for taking inventory of your hit list. 

Now if your looking for killer photos the new 1100i is awsesome. 12 megapixels, 1080p full HD video with sound, less than 1/2 sec trigger speed. Amazing camera.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Bought one of each and put them out, interested in seeing how they perform. I will post a follow up with a few pictures if they work.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I'll never buy anything from Wildgame again. Bought a camera a few years back. Used for a half a season and it took a crap and they never responded to a single question I asked. Didn't work all that great to begin with. I have 3 Moultrie M-80s and wouldn't hesitate to buy more if I had the need for em.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Same here on the Wildgame pos cameras. Had problems with all three (two different models) & received zero customer support, either through emails or phone calls. Lots of washed out photos, but did get good ones too.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Yep got a wildgame as a gift it was junk! I bought a moultrie a5 for $50 and love it.


----------

